# Electrical Box screw sizes



## nap

the screw that holds the device on is a 6-32, usually about 1 inch.

on steel boxes, the screw that holds the cover or plaster ring on is an 8-32, fairly short.


ground screws are usually 10-32

trim plate screws are 6-32 but they are painted to match the plates.


----------



## jamiedolan

nap said:


> the screw that holds the device on is a 6-32, usually about 1 inch.
> 
> on steel boxes, the screw that holds the cover or plaster ring on is an 8-32, fairly short.
> 
> 
> ground screws are usually 10-32
> 
> trim plate screws are 6-32 but they are painted to match the plates.


Thanks! I have to put a box extension on, and have some fixtures to mount that didn't come with screws.

Thanks again for the info, I'll be able to wrap up a couple more projects. 
Jamie


----------

